# Handscrew Clamp Mods



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I saw this tip in a magazine and thought HMMM. 

This looks like it could be a big help to me in more ways than one.

My last trip to Harbor Freight, I picked up a pair of the 12 inch handscrew clamps. I even had a 20% off coupon to apply to one of them. :dance3:

Upon closer inspection, I realized my Kreg Klamp Track is too far in on the table to allow the clamp to work as shown in the tip. Durnit. :no: But I forged ahead anyway. 

After a quick 30 minuted research and development phase, I decided where to drill the holes in the clamps. I used a 5/16 bit to drill the holes, but I have 1/4 inch toilet bowl flange bolts. That will give me a little room to move them around.

As you can see in the pics, I can set them up in one of several ways, including 90 deg to the table so it could hold a post or leg if needed. And the bolts work in any of my tracks so they can be used out on the table to hold stuff in position while I beat on it! :lol:

The weather is perfect today, so it was fun playing around with my toys.

Note: I have never had the need for this style of clamp before, but now that I have seen it in action, other ideas are popping up faster than I can remember the previous one! :fie: 

Get-u-some!
Mike


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

I think I'm going to have to give this tip a shot. I was already heading for Rockler tomorrow for a track kit...and HF is directly across the street from them. Actually, a stop there was also in my plans.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

kklowell said:


> I think I'm going to have to give this tip a shot. I was already heading for Rockler tomorrow for a track kit...and HF is directly across the street from them. Actually, a stop there was also in my plans.


Man, that has to be some good shopping right there!
Have fun.
Mike

Edit - and some three inch 1/4x20 toilet bowl flange bolts!


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Great tip, Mike, and your photos show it is also very flexible in how it used.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great tip mike. It fits right in with your "T" track system. Good thinking.

Herb


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Nice one Mike.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

Clever Mike, it adds tons of xtra usage!


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Another great helpful tip.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Man, that has to be some good shopping right there!
> Have fun.
> Mike
> 
> Edit - and some three inch 1/4x20 toilet bowl flange bolts!


Yeah, but I'm going to have to exercise some serious restraint...had a good day selling on Craigslist yesterday. Usually all that money would be play money and that would make for a fun shopping trip. This time however I have to use most of that money for previous crap, so my budget is limited to a small amount.

Still better than a kick in the pants.


----------



## GregLittleWoodworks (Dec 9, 2014)

That is a really good idea Mike...one of those "how come I never thought of that before" ideas... I have several pieces of T track in the shop left over from other projects and I also have several hand screw clamps that don't often get used...Now I know what to do with them...thanks..!


----------



## 8jmwoodie (Jan 2, 2014)

thanks for sharing...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's a thought to ponder. If your bench has dog holes (square or round), you cold use a long bolt and a washer or any piece of scrap. Drill a hole through the scrap, insert the bolt and washer from underneath the table, up through the screw clamp and tighten it with a knob or wing nut or even a nut.

I am not sure what good that do for ya, but it would allow you to use the clamp on the work bench as a third hand.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Hand screw clamp/dog hole modification. (Not my idea, but a good one.)
Tool Mod #1: Handscrew Dogs - by swirt @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Whoopie! I got to put one of the clamps to good use today. :dance3:

Not clamped, just a cradle to support the gun while I fill it.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Hand screw clamp/dog hole modification. (Not my idea, but a good one.)
> Tool Mod #1: Handscrew Dogs - by swirt @ LumberJocks.com ~ woodworking community


Had some time to play around today so...

After reading about the guy boring holes for his bench dog holes, I decided to try it myself.

My work bench has 7/8 inch and a few 3/4 inch holes so I drilled a hole for each size.  Now I can use it on the table wherever it may be needed, and not just restricted to the tracks.

Next, I drilled several holes in the jaws of one of the clamps. I read a tip about cutting "V" grooves in the jaws, but hey, drilling holes was easier on the drill press.

The small hole is slightly smaller than 1/4 inch, and as the picture shows, it holds a 1/4 inch bolt securely. I could use this and a strip of emery cloth to dress up a bolt or dowel rod or just about anything odd shaped. 

I cut a piece of closet rod and clamped it in the larger hole. No way could I work it loose once it was clamped in place. Hmmm, might find a use like this at the drill press. 

I guess you can tell I am having fun with these guys. I have never owned any before but I think I will find a lot of uses for them.

One last thought. As I was playing with the clamps and the dog holes, I realized there have been a lot of times, I cold have used these clamps to hold the sides of cabinet carcases upright during assembly.


----------



## woody1401 (Dec 2, 2013)

Great idea. I havd planned to devide my benchtop into 3rds with T-track but now will add another near the edges to utilize your idea. Thanks.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Mike.

I thought to change the paint container for a can of beer.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

What was I thinking? Previously, I mentioned that the hand clamp, when secured in the track, would not allow the work piece to clear the bench. Well, I solved that dilemma with a simple piece of wood taped to the jaw to make a spacer!!!. See the pics.

Today, I clamped a door using the clamp with the "T" bolt in the track and the "spacer" in the jaw. I had a pair of buckets sitting on the floor to rest the door on. A single clamp held the door steady as I attached a 6 foot piano hinge to the door. It worked great. :dance3:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

More uses for the hand screw clamps.

I have been building shelves for my storage building. They are simple 2x4 frames with 1/2 inch plywood for the shelf.

Below are several pics where the clamps came in handy, including at the drill press to hold some pvc while I drilled access holes so I could screw them to a board.

You might notice that now I have another pair of the clamps. I bought a pair of 10 inchers are Harbor Freight.

They can certainly come in handy at times like when I need to hold a board in place while my sweetie drives the pocket screws. The clamp did a better job than I could.


----------



## DonkeyHody (Jan 22, 2015)

I think one of my major motivations for woodworking is that it allows me to tell myself I'm clever. But THAT's one of the most cleverest things I've seen in a while! I don't have a T-track on my bench, but I'll find some other way to use the idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Goblu (Mar 5, 2012)

This is a great post. I'd vaguely heard about using handscrews for clamps, but seeing all the different ways you did it made all the difference. I have some harbor freight 12" handscrews as well as some t-bolts and knobs. I'm going to do this! Also, the little notches for holding screws while you modify their shape is great! 

If you want an easy and cheap rack for these clamps, here's a good plan:
5 Great Clamp Organizers: Handscrew-clamp organizer

I made these but don't hang them on the wall, I just put them on shelves, but it keeps the clamps stored easily. 

I also made the "face clamp" rack from this series for my Kreg face clamps. It is on the wall and I use these clamps all the time, so very handy. Easy, quick, made from scraps. Here's the link for the "c-clamp" holder. http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-plans/shop-organization/great-wood-clamp-organizers/?page=4


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I put the clamps to good use today. They make a perfect helper when you need one. :grin:

I had one set up in the "T" track to hold one end of the benches I was putting together. Another one was just sitting on the table saw to support the other end.

I know I have mentioned it before, but here are some pics of the tape I wrapped the slick handles with. It's made for golfers to use, but it also works on the wooden handles of clamps. It makes a dramatic difference in the grip you get on the handle.

The clamps worked great for me today as they held the pieces in place so I could assemble the benches.

Mike


----------

